# Frontosa ID



## Karl K (May 18, 2014)

Hi. 
Hoping you guys can Id this Frontosa:

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... 1400347588

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... 1400347588

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... 1400347588

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... 1400347588

If these pictures arent good enough, i will try and get more.


----------



## Karl K (May 18, 2014)

More pictures: http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... 1400432185

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... 1400432185


----------



## mushi2293 (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm not really sure but, it looks like it could be a C. sp. "North" but I can't be too sure. Looks beautiful though.


----------



## Karl K (May 18, 2014)

C.Sp. "North" Is a normal burundi, or a burundi caught somewhere speciel?
Thanks for the help, i could take more pictures, if it would help.


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

Poor pics, but Burundi type.


----------



## Karl K (May 18, 2014)

I'll try and get better pictures tomorrow. Can you guys explain a little about the different Burundi types?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Check out This link from the Species Profiles section of the forum.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Karl K said:


> I'll try and get better pictures tomorrow. Can you guys explain a little about the different Burundi types?


http://www.cyphos.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11854


----------



## Karl K (May 18, 2014)

Thank you. If i have understood correctly, there is one kind of Burundi, but meny Sp "North".
After reading on identifying them, i think these might be Burundi too. (The ones im gonna post now, is some im looking to buy).
I asked the owner, and was told it was mpimwe. Heres the pictures.
http://dbastatic.dk/pictures/pictures/d ... eset=large

http://dbastatic.dk/pictures/pictures/6 ... =thumbnail

http://dbastatic.dk/pictures/pictures/c ... =thumbnail

http://dbastatic.dk/pictures/pictures/c ... =thumbnail

http://dbastatic.dk/pictures/pictures/5 ... =thumbnail

http://dbastatic.dk/pictures/pictures/1 ... =thumbnail

http://dbastatic.dk/pictures/pictures/6 ... eset=large

The links i just posted, in this post right here, are 2 fish. I will try and get better pictures, of the one i have been told was Burundi, in this thread.


----------



## Karl K (May 18, 2014)

The Frontosa where the pictures was linked from monsterfishkeepers, might be a Mpimpwe, im thinking. 
It looks at lot like these http://www.akvariefisk.dk/storage/thumbs/322529.jpg

http://www.akvariefisk.dk/storage/marke ... CB2BE3.JPG

http://www.akvariefisk.dk/storage/thumbs/322542.jpg

And they should be Mpimpwe


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Karl K said:


> The Frontosa where the pictures was linked from monsterfishkeepers, might be a Mpimpwe, im thinking.
> It looks at lot like these http://www.akvariefisk.dk/storage/thumbs/322529.jpg
> 
> http://www.akvariefisk.dk/storage/marke ... CB2BE3.JPG
> ...


These are not Mpimbwe. They favor Burundi more than anything else. Possibly a cross/hybrid.

Russ


----------



## Karl K (May 18, 2014)

The ones that werent linked where all 1 fish. 
I will try and explain better with links of some of the fish im wondering about.

I will give the fish numbers.

1 
http://dbastatic.dk/pictures/pictures/6 ... eset=large
http://dbastatic.dk/pictures/pictures/c ... eset=large
http://dbastatic.dk/pictures/pictures/1 ... eset=large
2
http://dbastatic.dk/pictures/pictures/d ... =thumbnail
http://dbastatic.dk/pictures/pictures/a ... eset=large
http://dbastatic.dk/pictures/pictures/5 ... set=normal
http://dbastatic.dk/pictures/pictures/c ... eset=large
1 and 2 are both from the same person selling them as Mpimpwe

3 
This is a group, is from another person, being sold as Mpimpwe Blue, and he sometimes talks about them just as Mpimpwe.: 
http://dbastatic.dk/pictures/pictures/6 ... eset=large
http://dbastatic.dk/pictures/pictures/f ... eset=large
http://dbastatic.dk/pictures/pictures/2 ... eset=large
http://www.akvariefisk.dk/storage/marke ... 61D4CD.JPG
http://www.akvariefisk.dk/storage/marke ... 4FEE08.JPG
http://www.akvariefisk.dk/storage/marke ... CB2BE3.JPG
http://www.akvariefisk.dk/storage/marke ... E5A8AB.JPG
These fish are (The group linked under the number 3) 2 males, and 4 females. The males around 30cm, and the females around 25cm, this is what the owner said.
Hope you guys can ID, some of the pictures are already posted, but this explains it all a little more.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Karl K said:


> The ones that werent linked where all 1 fish.
> I will try and explain better with links of some of the fish im wondering about.
> 
> I will give the fish numbers.
> ...


3) These are Burundi.

1) Too dark top tell.

2) One pic is a burundi and the others are hard to tell (favor Burundi). Possibly a cross.

If you want Mpimbwe, I would look elsewhere.

Russ


----------



## Karl K (May 18, 2014)

I'm looking for Burundi. 
1 Is 1 fish.
2 Is 1 fish. 
3 Is a group.

Do you know any people who sell Burundi that are willing to ship to Denmark?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Karl K said:


> I'm looking for Burundi.
> 1 Is 1 fish.
> 2 Is 1 fish.
> 3 Is a group.
> ...


I might know somebody in Denmark (I'll look to verify)???

I messaged a friend in Sweden to see if he has any contacts for you in Denmark.


----------



## Karl K (May 18, 2014)

Razzo said:


> Karl K said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for Burundi.
> ...


That would be very nice. 
Now that i see you know alot, i have a couple of other questions if you dont mind.
How meny Frontosa Burundi, would fit in a 140g, with an FX5 Filter, and some Catfish, like Synodontis, and some Raphael catfish. (More precise, 1 Synodontis Eupterus, 1 Synodontis Hybrid, and 1 i think is Synodontis Bastiani) 
I have gravel in my 140g, (0,9m to 1,6m i think, maybe to 1,9m) my 1 Frontosa Burundi female, dosnt seem to mind, but is gravel ok with them? ¨
Thanks for all the help, with IDing.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Karl K said:


> ...i have a couple of other questions if you dont mind.
> How meny Frontosa Burundi, would fit in a 140g, with an FX5 Filter, and some Catfish, like Synodontis, and some Raphael catfish. (More precise, 1 Synodontis Eupterus, 1 Synodontis Hybrid, and 1 i think is Synodontis Bastiani)
> I have gravel in my 140g, (0,9m to 1,6m i think, maybe to 1,9m) my 1 Frontosa Burundi female, dosnt seem to mind, but is gravel ok with them? ¨
> Thanks for all the help, with IDing.


I would think, at least, 2 males/5 females, would do great in a 140 gallon tank.

Cyphotilapia enjoy sifting for food and a fine sand works well. Many in the US use pool filter sand. I like CaribSea products like the following:
Sunset Gold: http://www.caribsea.com/caribsea/itempa ... urals.html
Aragamax: http://www.caribsea.com/caribsea/itempa ... onite.html
Tahitian Moon Sand: http://www.caribsea.com/caribsea/itempa ... urals.html

Here are a couple images of my *Mikula Group Tau* using *Aragamax* (this is a 240 gallon tank)








Here are a few images of my *Mikula Group Nyatzi* using the *Sunset Gold* (125 gallon tank)








Here are a few images from my *Grow-out Group* using *Tahitian Moon Sand* (72-gallon tank)








Hope that helps 

Russ


----------



## Karl K (May 18, 2014)

Thanks.
I understand that sand would be better, but the gravel size i said earlier wouldnt work? I would prefare not changing my substrate. (0.6m, or 0,9m to 1,6m or 0,9m)


----------



## Karl K (May 18, 2014)

Any news from your friend in sweden?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Karl K said:


> Any news from your friend in sweden?


No reply yet


----------



## Karl K (May 18, 2014)

Ok. I'm changing to sand. Trying to find people that sell, the sand you linked too.
I will be more likely to find "cichlid sand" wich is basically as small as what you linked, maybe smaller. Can it get to small? 
The sand im most likely to get in Denmark is 0,3m to 0,8m. I've heard that the max hight of the sand you can use, when its so fine is 3cm, is that correct. Its something about ammonia, being trapped in the sand.


----------



## Karl K (May 18, 2014)

Razzo said:


> Karl K said:
> 
> 
> > Any news from your friend in sweden?
> ...


Any news?


----------



## Karl K (May 18, 2014)

What are these? Their being sold as Cyphotilapia Gibberosa.

1. http://images.guloggratis.dk/1/10262350 ... _0_0_2.jpg

2. http://images.guloggratis.dk/79/1026234 ... _0_0_2.jpg

3. http://images.guloggratis.dk/87/1026234 ... _0_0_2.jpg

4. http://images.guloggratis.dk/98/1026234 ... _0_0_2.jpg

If you guys see any in the background of the pictures, or something that dosnt look like the rest, please tell me. 
Their being sold as F3 Cyphotilapia Gibberosa.
Hes selling them as a trio with 1 26cm male, and 2 16cm females, and then just 4 Frontosa around 10 - 14cm.


----------



## Karl K (May 18, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## adesh8028 (Feb 4, 2012)

Karl - this looks like burundi.


----------



## Karl K (May 18, 2014)

I've posted alot of pictures, just making sure your talking about the 4 pictures i just posted with this text under

If you guys see any in the background of the pictures, or something that dosnt look like the rest, please tell me.
Their being sold as F3 Cyphotilapia Gibberosa.
Hes selling them as a trio with 1 26cm male, and 2 16cm females, and then just 4 Frontosa around 10 - 14cm.


----------

